# New Shots of the Malts [March 2014]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey SM

so we were off to visiting the family the other day and I took some photos. Some of them are of the malts. I thought of sharing them with you  

Here is Bunny Crystal, carrying the spiky squeaky ball in her mouth. 



























uh oh! where are Crystal's ears? They do like to flip backwards 






















































Crystal Kisses 









Monkey Snowy carries the spiky squeaky ball









I do love my boy






















































The malts together 









The malts are ready to fetch 









The malts jump over the flowers









Can you spot the malts?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal smiles while Snowy sniffs her paw 


















My two monsters









Snowy with his famous mischievous look that describe his personality :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Those shots are awesome!! Your camera and photography skills are amazing, I think you should look into pet photography as a career! ;-)

Crystal & snowy are too cute :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG great shots. Love the one of jumping over the flowers! But some many are great, I can't decide.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Those shots are awesome!! Your camera and photography skills are amazing, I think you should look into pet photography as a career! ;-)
> 
> Crystal & snowy are too cute :wub:
> 
> ...


awwh thanks. I sure do love pet photography in specific and photography in general (it's one of my favorite hobbies. It is a relaxing activity).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mdbflorida said:


> OMG great shots. Love the one of jumping over the flowers! But some many are great, I can't decide.


Thanks. I am glad that you loved them. I enjoy taking them, especially at my parents' garden because they seem like hopping bunnies in the shots


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Kat!!! Good to see you and the kids


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, what wonderful pictures...loved seeing those adorable Malts and loved your flowers too!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Beautiful pics, Kat!!! Good to see you and the kids


Good to see you & Zooey too :hugging: 

Glad that you loved the photos


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh, what wonderful pictures...loved seeing those adorable Malts and loved your flowers too!!


Thanx  these are my mum's flowers btw .. We were visiting ^_^


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Kat! awesome to see you and your little adventurous scamps  Super pictures as usual, I do love the jumping action ones. Love them all actually. Crystal looks really great in that haircut. :wub: :wub: and Snowy is a doll as usual.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I can´t decide which photo I like best! They are so cute! Great shots, keep them coming


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Great shots and cute dogs too. Their great personalities jump out from these pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Hi Kat! awesome to see you and your little adventurous scamps  Super pictures as usual, I do love the jumping action ones. Love them all actually. Crystal looks really great in that haircut. :wub: :wub: and Snowy is a doll as usual.


Hey Maureen. It's great to see you and the girls too  

Thanks for your photography comments. I love to hear it from you RE: Photography. I took these shots with the 18-155 mm Lens (not my favorite lens for action shots..I prefer my 200mm for similar shots). These photos were taken from a far distance. They are not the sharpest and I had to do some cropping, but overall, they are "o.k."  

I also love the new hair cut on Crystal. I think that it fits her well :tender:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Fee said:


> I can´t decide which photo I like best! They are so cute! Great shots, keep them coming


I'm glad that you loved the photos. I had so much fun taking them and watching the malts play with me and my younger bro ^_^ . 



Ann Mother said:


> Great shots and cute dogs too. Their great personalities jump out from these pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  

I do love the malts' personality. Monkey Snowy is the boy who made me fall in love with the breed due to his cutie pie personality :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww Kat you made my night:chili: I always love looking at pictures of Crystal and Snowy

here's my three favorites
Crystal smiles while Snowy sniffs her paw:wub: how you ever got that picture is beyond me, soooo precious:wub:
4th picture of Crystal, love her haircut:aktion033: she has such a healthy happy face, I love her:smootch::heart: Crystal has such a pretty little face:wub: she's so happy:chili:
and the last picture of Mr. Snowy, you can just see his little personality in that picture, I wanted to pick him up and kiss him and rub his belly:wub: you know I have always LOVED Snowy:smootch::tender:
and then I went back and looked at the pictures again:wub: ok now I really don't know which one I like best:blush: you just have a way of capturing the spirits of Snowy and Crystal, they are always so happy and oh so content, your a good mommy Kat.

I'll keep looking at the pictures they really warm my heart


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures Kat. I always love seeing Snowy and Crystal. :wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> awww Kat you made my night:chili: I always love looking at pictures of Crystal and Snowy
> 
> here's my three favorites
> Crystal smiles while Snowy sniffs her paw:wub: how you ever got that picture is beyond me, soooo precious:wub:
> ...



Awwh Paula . Thank you for your words :hugging: I am really happy to read that you enjoyed looking at these photos. The malts send you tones of puppy kisses.

Sweet Crystal got a hair cut recently and I also think that it fits her. As of Monkey, he is as goofy as ever with his love to the fetch game. He passed the fetch game addiction to Crystal too lol, but Crystal will only fetch the softer balls, so the squeaky type of ball is her favorite. 

We (malts and I) haven't had a FULL fun day in a while. I've been so busy, but recently thought that I really needed the break to just treasure every minute with my malts. I missed doing that so much :heart: 




njdrake said:


> Great pictures Kat. I always love seeing Snowy and Crystal. :wub::wub:


Thanx dear Jane. I'm glad that you do :hugging:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Hey Maureen. It's great to see you and the girls too
> 
> Thanks for your photography comments. I love to hear it from you RE: Photography. I took these shots with the 18-155 mm Lens (not my favorite lens for action shots..I prefer my 200mm for similar shots). These photos were taken from a far distance. They are not the sharpest and I had to do some cropping, but overall, they are "o.k."
> 
> I also love the new hair cut on Crystal. I think that it fits her well :tender:


Oohh! good job with that lens, not the fastest for sure  shows your skill. I may have a spot in a new house for a studio soon, that will be fun, may do other people dog shots and portraiture. Semi pro.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Oohh! good job with that lens, not the fastest for sure  shows your skill. *I may have a spot in a new house for a studio soon, that will be fun, may do other people dog shots and portraiture. Semi pro*.


I think that this would be an awesome idea :chili: I hope that you'll do it


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wonderful pictures! They were having a ball! Makes me want a new camera! And pretty flowers and warm weather, lol!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, Kat!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they look so adorable and having sooo much fun! Wow you take amazing piccies!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome shots!!! Wish I could be as talented


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow....these pics are fantastic! Great job!:aktion033: They are adorable!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

You take some great pics. I love the adventures that they have. It is awesome seeing these with them pretty white and clean. The last set of pics I remember you posting was at the beach and they were running and so dirty, LOL. But those were awesome too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful pictures as always! Your pictures really show your babies personalities!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sherry said:


> Wonderful pictures! They were having a ball! Makes me want a new camera! And pretty flowers and warm weather, lol!


Thanks. They were having fun, for sure.

I hope the weather where you are will get warm soon ^_^



Bailey&Me said:


> Great pictures, Kat!!! Thank you for sharing!


I'm glad that you enjoyed them, Nida 



michellerobison said:


> Aww they look so adorable and having sooo much fun! Wow you take amazing piccies!


Thanks Michelle 



lydiatug said:


> Awesome shots!!! Wish I could be as talented


Awwh thanks 



BeautifulMaltese said:


> Wow....these pics are fantastic! Great job!:aktion033: They are adorable!


Thank you  



IzzysBellasMom said:


> You take some great pics. I love the adventures that they have. It is awesome seeing these with them pretty white and clean. The last set of pics I remember you posting was at the beach and they were running and so dirty, LOL. But those were awesome too.


Haha! I remember those set of photos at the beach  the malts also have a blast getting wet n muddy 



donnad said:


> Beautiful pictures as always! Your pictures really show your babies personalities!


Thanks Donna


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Kat---They are fantastic pictures of your two!! happy as ever!!! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful photography. Do you do this professionally?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures of the fluffs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Kat---They are fantastic pictures of your two!! happy as ever!!! :wub:


Thanks you  I do love to see them happy. It warms my :heart:



maltese manica said:


> WOW! Beautiful photography. Do you do this professionally?


awwh thanks ^_^ Nope, I don't do this professionally. It is just a hobby of mine. I do enjoy capturing the precious moments, especially when they are in Action =D so much fun!!!

Maybe one day, I can do something with my craze to photography on the side  



revakb2 said:


> Great pictures of the fluffs.


Thanks Reva


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I love every picture!!! Especially the action and flower pics!!! Snowy and Crystal bring a HUGE SMILE to my face!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I love every picture!!! Especially the action and flower pics!!! Snowy and Crystal bring a HUGE SMILE to my face!


awwh I am delighted to know that the malts draw a huge smile for you :tender: they do the same to me too. I'm glad to read that you enjoyed looking through the photos :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Love them all! You captured their personalities so well!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

TLR said:


> Love them all! You captured their personalities so well!


I'm happy to read that you enjoyed looking through the photos


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

It's always so much fun to see photos of Snowy & Crystal enjoying their adventures!

I love and admire your photography skills, Kat! All your pics are looking great and so living. 

The new summer hair cut of the malts is way too cute and perfect for the hot coming season with probably lots of swimming time! :thumbsup:

Thanks so much for sharing with us! :chili:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Alexa said:


> It's always so much fun to see photos of Snowy & Crystal enjoying their adventures!
> 
> I love and admire your photography skills, Kat! All your pics are looking great and so living.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexandra :hugging:

I'm glad that you enjoyed the photos  awwh and thanks for your comment about my photography  I sure enjoy snapping these pix.

Yep, the malts are all set for swimming :chili: in the past, they had more access to the water , but now I need to take them to the beach for the swim (and I do plan to do it the moment i get the chance ( ^_^ )


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I always love your pictures


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> I always love your pictures


I'm happy to read that you do


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your photography is awesome! Malts are so very cute.:wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Love these pictures, Kat. The action ones are great! :aktion033:
So good to see Snowy & Crystal! :wub::wub:


----------



## Lexi's Babies (Feb 19, 2014)

Those were great pic's!!! I thought maybe you were a pet photographer until I read differently. I was just showing my husband the action shots and how you get their personalities somehow in each pic. Your dogs are adorable and look like tons of fun!


----------

